# Help with routine



## TGH (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,

I've been on here before and was helped loads by everyone so was looking for a little bit more help. About a month and a half ago I started trying to gain weight and muscle, as I am very tall and skinny and felt it was time to sort this out. At the time I was given a program which is fairly basic, and have worked off this since. I feel like I'm getting some decent grows, my biceps are massive compared to before (which admittedly wasn't hard haha) and have definitely put a decent bit of weight on my stomach.

My problem now is I feel I need to get a new routine sorted, as I have become a bit bored with the old one and have found a few new things which I'd like to have on my plan. I also feel like I'm the type of person who just needs a set out plan of exactly how many of each thing to do, just get through it and leave as I can loose focus easily.

Can anyone link me to some programs for growing that I could have a look at and maybe alter slightly, I tried the sticky on routines but most of them the links didn't work for.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

TGH, where do you train? Can't you ask one of the bigger guys who can see you train for help?

It's very hard to help online because we can't see what your intensity, range of motion, kind of weight you use etc is like.

Also do you have a training partner?


----------

